# Jovana



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

This is Jovana.

I'm just a little kitty in search of a home. Someone took me off the streets, but their cat didn't like me, and here I am at the shelter. When you adopt me, I'll have my immunizations up to date, I'll be neutered and microchipped, and vet checked, and ready to go! Please come and visit me soon. 










Jovana is for adoption at Animal Allies in Duluth, MN.


----------

